# Will the HD tivo be able to show the MLB playoff games in HD?



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

I see the playoff games are on TBS. Does directv plan on putting it on any of the other HD channels?Or is this another way to get us all to upgrade?

Vid53


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

TBS HD is Mpeg-4 so the HR10 will not be able to get it. You will have to upgrade to the HR20 or H20 to get TBS HD.

ETA: I did notice they were showing the Padres/Rockies game on channel 95 so it is possible they are rebroadcasting TBS HD in Mpeg-2. Check that out with the HR10 and let me know if you can see it.


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

No picture on 95. Maybe Wed. when the playoffs start.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

Watched the Pads/Rockies on ch.95 last night. It was the re-broadcast of TBS-HD. Looking forward to watching the Phillies in HD - hopefully D* will continue to use the MLB HD channels for the playoffs.


----------



## djnrook (Nov 8, 2002)

Those of you who had the game on channel 95, did you have the MLB package this year? I don''t think it should matter, since TBS is not part of extra innings, but just wondering.

I had multiple HDTivos, and have not yet taken the "opportunity" to "upgrade." I would be quite pleased if they offerred the playoffs in HD on channel 95.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

I have MLB-EI and received 95 for the game. Others, over at dbstalk, reported that they got x721. Since the game was technically a regular season game, maybe MLB-EI or regional sports pkg was required.

I don't see any guide info on 95 for tomorrow's games. Comcast is supposed to add TBS-HD tomorrow hopefully, just in time.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I have no package, and got the Padres/Rockies game in HD on 95 last night. I can only assume all the TBS games will be shown on 95 - how can they not be?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

FourFourSeven said:


> ...
> I can only assume all the TBS games will be shown on 95 - how can they not be?


Because D* now provides TBS-HD in mpeg4 on 247 for those with H20 or HR20 and 5 LNB dish.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

The days of channel 95 will soon gone as the full time MPEG4 stations come online.


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

Both the Guide, zap2it, and the listings at directv.com show only:

247 TBS MLB Baseball 

There is not listing on channel 95 during this time.

WGN has in years past also had the Cubs in the playoffs but the exclusive contract with TBS means only TBS can carry it.

The TBS HD games this weekend looked good. I assume that they will want to really shine on Wednesday night.

It is the same for game 2 on Thursday night and game 3 on Saturday night.

- Craig


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

OMG!

Remote Programming just worked for me on the directv site:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/epg/theGuide.jsp

It is just starting beta testing but I did not know it was enabled in the tests yet.

HD, Cubs in the playoffs, maybe more HD coming very soon, all in one week.

In the words of Flounder, "Is this great or what?"

- Craig


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

I just heard on the radio that Comcast will broadcast TBS games on another channel for HD customers. Lets see if Directv will take care of their customers
also.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

vid53 said:


> I just heard on the radio that Comcast will broadcast TBS games on another channel for HD customers. Lets see if Directv will take care of their customers
> also.


We already know TBS HD is available in MPeg-4 format on channel 247. The only question is will they also broadcast the games in Mpeg-2 format on another channel so people with HR10s can still get it.


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

we will see how much they care about their customers, wont we?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

It doesn't look good as there is still no data showing in the guide for 95 at game time. I'm afraid we will also be without HD for the first NFL game on NFL Network 11/22.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

vid53 said:


> we will see how much they care about their customers, wont we?


If you want to see the games in HD you can call DirecTV and upgrade to the HR20, everyone has that option. I know it is not a TiVo but it is not a bad DVR.


----------



## djnrook (Nov 8, 2002)

hiker said:


> It doesn't look good as there is still no data showing in the guide for 95 at game time. I'm afraid we will also be without HD for the first NFL game on NFL Network 11/22.


Old dish, HD Directivo. My channel 95 shows Rockies / Phillies tomorrow at 3pm, followed by Red Sox / Angels, followed by the rest of Wednesdays and Thursdays games. When I tune to it, it shows a blank screen (it does not show call x721), so we'll see.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

vid53 said:


> we will see how much they care about their customers, wont we?


???

The HD changeover has been known for months and months. How long do they need to "care" about their customers.

And to compare them to COMCAST???? The guys who took NFL games away from their customers?


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

My HR10-250 shows all tomorrow's TBS games on channel 95! There may be hope yet. MY HR20-100 decided to die today after 3 months so I would have been without it for at least a few days.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Games on 95 or 96 often don't show up in the guide until almost game time.


----------



## whsbuss (Dec 16, 2002)

milominderbinder said:


> OMG!
> 
> Remote Programming just worked for me on the directv site:
> 
> ...


Neat. In any case, I looked at mine (remotely) and do see CH.95 doing Rockies at Phillies in HD.


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

Talked to Directv and they said it will be on 94 and 95 starting tonight.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

All the first round playoff games are listed on 95.


----------



## djnrook (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm getting call x721 to order. Oh, well - SD it is.

FYI - I pay for HD package, but not MLB EI or Sports Package.

EDIT - I called Directv and they just did a package refresh, and now I have it. Looks good.


----------



## vid53 (Dec 14, 2002)

Same here! Great picture


----------



## KevMadison (Oct 25, 2006)

I was not receiving Ch 95 late this afternoon...a call to DirecTV...eventually...revealed that yes, as an HR10-250 owner who subscribes to the HD package I should be seeing games on Ch 94 and Ch 95.

The CSR first insisted that "Umm...we don't have a channel 95."

After a little prodding they were able to "re-program" my receiver and after a restart all was good.

-Kev


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

95 came in great last night...


----------



## Dick Kalagher (Jan 13, 2000)

I had to make 4 calls to D* to get 95. The trick was to remove the HD package and then add it back in. Before I got a person that could do it I got a rep that said TBS is not in HD yet and a supervisor who said D* is absolutley NOT broadcasting the games on 95. He would not let me speak to anyone else either. He was extemely rude too. Most reps are very nice and polite but can only handle simple things and get no info (or incorrect info) apparently from up above.


----------



## silverstreak (Dec 10, 2004)

So, we should be able to get HD games on 95? I called last night, and they said no.
I have a 250 with HD and also MLB EI. What's the trick to get the games on 95?


----------



## ttux (Oct 4, 2007)

Just spent more than an hour on the horn with D*, much with tier 2. Acted like I shoukd get 95 but couldn't make it happen even with suggestions as above. Any tricks would be appreciated. SD feed on TBS is particularly bad.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

ttux said:


> Just spent more than an hour on the horn with D*, much with tier 2. Acted like I shoukd get 95 but couldn't make it happen even with suggestions as above. Any tricks would be appreciated. SD feed on TBS is particularly bad.


Did you reboot?


----------



## ttux (Oct 4, 2007)

Rebooted twice. Once with first CSR. Again with tier 2 rep. Said they tried everything they could think of including cancelling HD and reinstalling as above. Said they'd send it up the line as a "broadcasting issue" and I should just keep checking.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

My channel 95 is not working and dtv says it should not work on the hr10-250 I need to upgrade to their dvr at a cost of 299.................

So should it work or not???

Mine is a leased unit so why not just say it is broken....what is Dtv going to do in that situation?


----------



## ttux (Oct 4, 2007)

My guess, after some time with them tonight, is that it is supposd to work but they are having all sorts of difficulty with new channels roll-out.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm watching 95 on my HR10-250.


----------



## charlesfromage (Sep 9, 2004)

It took me three calls, but I got 95 working finally. While on hold, all of my channels went blank and then started coming back. I had to ask them to add back my west coast locals, but when they did, everything was working. They guy explained that they basically canceled everything and then rebuilt my package from the ground up.

Thanks to everyone here. There's no way I could have made it through it all without knowing that is was achievable.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

95 came in just fine last night as well - HR 10-250 here...


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

How are you guys getting channel 95 on the hr10-250 ?

I did have dtv resend their codes and rebooted and still nothing. Then Dtv says they are not broadcasting 95 on mpeg2 only mpeg4.

They tell me to upgrade for a nomial fee of 299.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

How am I getting it? I don't know, its just there. 

If they tell you they are not broadcasting 95 on mpeg2 then they are flat out lying to you.


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

I've head a couple things on this:

1) Have them remove your HD Access and then add it back on seems to fix the issue for many.
2) If you have an old package that may be the issue since the feed is actually TBS-HD so it may be an authorization issue with the old package. Again, removing the HD access and adding it back might help there but if you have a really old package maybe not.

Keep on 'em.

If you do have any MPEG4 receivers (H20, H21 or HR21) then it is available on the TBS-HD channel.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Finally got to tier 2 last night. After a half hour of trying he was able to turn 95 on. He said a number of people have had problems since they started turning on the new HD channels. 
Because of this site I realized that the CSR's I had previously talked to were lying about my being able to get the games in HD. 
What amazes me is that the CSR's aren't given daily updates about things that may come up.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

Cudahy said:


> Finally got to tier 2 last night. After a half hour of trying he was able to turn 95 on. He said a number of people have had problems since they started turning on the new HD channels.
> Because of this site I realized that the CSR's I had previously talked to were lying about my being able to get the games in HD.
> What amazes me is that the CSR's aren't given daily updates about things that may come up.


To be fair it's not that the CSRs are lying it's just that they don't know. If CSRs knew everything that we wanted them to know they would be too smart to be CSRs.

Sorry if I offend any CSRs lurking here but seriously if you know all this stuff there are a lot of better jobs out there for you.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Yes, it's not the CSR, it's the information they're getting on a daily basis. That a Directv CSR is uninformed about something that anyone posting on this site is aware of is a problem of Directv not having someone in charge of informing them. Since they have over 12 million subscribers you'd think they could afford that.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Update....after calling dtv again I had them remove and then add back on my hd channels.

Works like a charm now

Thanks
Rick


----------



## ttux (Oct 4, 2007)

Last night, as I posted earlier, no luck despite all tricks and nearly an hour with tier 2. Tonight, did nothing else, glorious HD on 95 on an HR10-250. Go figure.


----------



## ttux (Oct 4, 2007)

BTw, I do know how to spell 'Dallas".


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

If any of you folks who are having problem losing *only* the following HD channels:

TNT-HD
ESPN 1
ESPN 2
DISCOVERY HD

Then more then likely you live in a multi-dwelling unit (MDU). There is known DirecTV issue that started around 9/18 when they reassigned the HD packages. The "regular" EC's have no idea about it. Call your system-operator and they will contact DirecTV Agent Services who will apply the correct programming tier. Unfortunately the problem will recurr every few days and you'll have to call your system operator back again until it is resolved. The front-line EC's don't have a clue about this issue but it is being worked on by D* IT department.


----------



## silverstreak (Dec 10, 2004)

Got 95 last night, after two calls earlier in the week said it was not available. They had to drop, then re-add my HD package. Is there any other channel besides 95 we can get, after this re-add of HD?


----------



## az_double_eagle (Aug 14, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> I've head a couple things on this:
> 
> 1) Have them remove your HD Access and then add it back on seems to fix the issue for many.
> 2) If you have an old package that may be the issue since the feed is actually TBS-HD so it may be an authorization issue with the old package. Again, removing the HD access and adding it back might help there but if you have a really old package maybe not.
> ...


I just wanted to add my experience! It's been a while since I have posted anything.

My experience with CS is similar to this one. During Game 1 of the D'Backs and Rockies (that was being shown in SD channel 247), I decided to get on the phone with D*. Tier 1 was useless and tried to make me reboot the receiver. She sent me to Tier 2.

Tier 2 was curious about channel 95, and wondered what it was saying "it didn't show up in her channel list." I told her that it was a special events HD channel and that I have received it in the past.

She later told me that I wouldn't get that channel because Channel 95 was an MPEG 4 channel and my HR10-250 wouldn't receive it. Again, I mentioned that I had received it in the past (NHL games and NFL games on the NFL Network for example).

I followed the advice from this thread and asked her to delete and re-add the package. She then said, "Oh, I see your HD package is the_ expired _HD package (similar to the quoted poster above)."

I said is it going to cost any more? She said no. I said by you adding this package is it going to extend my commitment? She said no.

I said, well, by all means, go right ahead and try that (delete and re-add).

After she did this, channel 95 (for the baseball game) came in perfectly on my HR10-250.

She was actually surprised and didn't think it would work. Again, she asked what was channel 95. And she was a tier 2?

Anyway, thanks a lot to the contributors to this thread and I hope my experience helps others who have an HR10-250 and are currently not receiving channel 95 become satisfied as I am now!

Thanks again,


----------



## DAS37 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have seen all the TBS playoff games on channel 95. Have not had to do anything nor do I subscribe to any baseball sports package. I live in the LA area.


----------



## jfischer (Oct 14, 1999)

Bummer! I've watched the Rockies on regular TBS because all I got on 95 was a "channel not available" type banner. I'm getting the HR20 tomorrow (hopefully), but if not I'll try having DirecTV resend my authorization/etc.


----------

